# Stena change pet rules



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Just picked this up from FB

Terry


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

I wonder what is behind it?


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

The anti-dog lobby I'd guess.

It's amazing just how much influence a small vocal minority can have especially on businesses.

I think this is a bad decision, but as somebody who spent a lot of time doing risk assessments I'd say that it would be very difficult for anyone to assess allowing dogs into passenger accommodation and conclude that it was acceptable. If you are unfamiliar with risk assessment that may sound over the top, and I'd agree that the result is over the top. You need to bear in mind that risk assessment UK style by it's very nature must be an arse covering exercise. If a risk is identified it must be addressed. The best way to do that is to remove the risk if possible. That's what they've done and I'm not sure they could have done otherwise without putting themselves in danger of prosecution should an incident involving a dog ever happen in the passenger area of one of their boats.

It's how the UK has implemented Health and Safety legislation. Look around you in any other European country and you'll see much less stringent interpretations of the same raft of legislation.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I love all animals until they cause me problems.
It's usually the owners who cause the most anguish. The times we see people let their pooch off the lead knowing full well it's about to defecate and they don't want to take responsibility even if it's in a market or precinct. Then theres the owners who drag fido around markets and boot sales and don't notice the pooch cock it's leg up merchandise put on the ground even on tarpaulins.

Grrrrrrrrr

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

dghr272 said:


> Just picked this up from FB
> 
> Terry


Why has the notice been entered twice Terry?
Are you sure this is not a spoof?


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

I notice that it does not mention Service Dogs??


----------

